# Is this an Althernanthera?



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi to all, i bought 2 vases of Althernanthera reinickii rosaefolia over an internet site.

I got the plant on the mail yesterday, and was overjoyed with it.
However today upon closer and more timely inspection doubts sprouted in my mind about the real identity of the plants i got.










I mean the leafs remind me of A. reinickii, but the stem seems to slim and too hard. I fear i've been had... Or is this A. reinickii in its emersed form? If so, what should i do to ease its adaptation to submersed? kinda new to althernatheras, but i know my way around planted tanks...

This tank has pressure CO2 through an AT-20 Elos Reactor. Ferts: Elos phase 1, Elos Phase 2, and Seachem Flourish Potassium and Seachem Flouish Excel.

Sorry for the poor quality...
PS: i know i have brown algae growth, but give it time, and it will vanish=P The tank is only 2 weeks old, and most plants are still adapting.

And This is the hardscape layout by the way...








And the tank is to be inspired on the Dutch tanks, although i wont go all out on that aproach..Will be going for an hybrid design..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jardineiro,

It looks like a Polygonum species; possibly P. sp 'Sao Paulo' or P. sp 'Kawagoeanum'.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

It might be emmersed. It appears to have 2 leaves per node which rules out any of those polygonums. Give it time and see if it changes.


----------



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

Well either way i got off ok i guess... Too bad its not the althernanthera i expected...


----------

